# My first can cut!



## Highway41 (Dec 19, 2021)

My very first! 3/8 clay at 25ish feet.

I get can cutting now! Very satisfying.









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Highway41 said:


> My very first! 3/8 clay at 25ish feet.
> 
> I get can cutting now! Very satisfying.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. 

Welcome to the addiction! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Great shooting!!!


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Maybe be careful, finding myself needing one a day.
There are far worse addictions.
Cut on.
ukj


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice shooting!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

CONGRATS


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

It’s always that last shot that’s the sweetest. When it’s hanging on by a sliver. Congratulations!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Use steel instead!! ,,, then you will feel as if you accomplished something


----------



## Highway41 (Dec 19, 2021)

cromag said:


> Use steel instead!! ,,, then you will feel as if you accomplished something


Definitely will when I'm using my catch box. I've noticed steel is 'just that much' more accurate but I hate to waste it out in the field.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

A new year of Personal Can Cut Challenge just opened up too. Might as well get on the board. I need to do the same! Here’s the link: 2021 Personal Can Cut Challenge


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> A new year of Personal Can Cut Challenge just opened up too. Might as well get on the board. I need to do the same! Here’s the link: 2021 Personal Can Cut Challenge


Are we continuing in 2021, or will we start a 2022?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

KX4SAM said:


> Are we continuing in 2021, or will we start a 2022?


Oh, you know I overlooked that. I had seen that quite a few had already posted there though. Without taking over the thread too much, let me just see if linking @Covert5 in this will help. Thanks for pointing that out Sammy.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome kill! You just opened up a can of worms! Pun intended! Congratulations because it never gets old!

Happy sling'n and Sling-On!

I'll be opening up the 2022 Personal Can Cut Challenge shortly! Don't worry, I will be carrying over those who had already started 2022 in the old thread.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Highway41 said:


> Definitely will when I'm using my catch box. I've noticed steel is 'just that much' more accurate but I hate to waste it out in the field.


LOL I just noticed your response and realized the misconception I created. I was referring to cut through steel(tin) cans vs Al. Much more of an effort,,,,I subject myself to it because the Al cans I would have around here are ones I could scavenge from the public venues which are a bit unsanitary these days. Alas , we drink neither soda nor beer and get our caffeine straight from the bean , it's a boring life but someone has to do it.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

A steel can cut is no small feat for sure! That’s one you just let hang there a while.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

KX4SAM said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Welcome to the addiction!
> 
> ...


Addicted to cutting coke cans is way better than cutting coke lines.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

josephlys said:


> Addicted to cutting coke cans is way better than cutting coke lines.


Truth


----------

